# Unusual pix



## Adder74 (May 20, 2007)

Here's my drawing, composed from four copybook sheet scans. I had nothing to do during some time, so here's result of my work.


----------



## Hit (May 20, 2007)

Nice drawings im usauly doing these things while school time because im bored at school and teachers think you work when drwaing because your pen moves xP


----------



## Adder74 (May 20, 2007)

Yep, some lessons could be very tedious and boring.


----------



## Mehdi (May 20, 2007)

trippy man


----------



## ShadowXP (May 20, 2007)

I love it


----------



## superkyre (May 20, 2007)

These are beautiful pieces. You should have them framed (don't forget to sign your sig on it beforehand).


----------



## ndela007 (May 21, 2007)

Nice job on the drawings, judging from how boredom goes, I suspect there are more on the way.


----------



## Adder74 (May 21, 2007)

I'm going to pass entrance exams during next month, no boredom expected.


----------



## Helmut (May 21, 2007)

I spotted a darwinian ^^.


----------



## Tylon (May 21, 2007)

Cool! nice job


----------



## Little (May 21, 2007)

Very nice!

My doodles are usually nothing more than 3d boxes, random animeish eyes and hearts lol.


----------



## Adder74 (May 22, 2007)

Can't draw nice animeish eyes and faces, unfortunantely >_<
Thx to all of you xD


----------

